# flamboyance



## chimène22

Que quiere decir la palabra "flamboyance" en esta oración.¿Cómo sepodría traducir? He encontrado distintos significados,pero no sé cuál es el más adecuado....extravagancia?...

Embarrassante, cette flamboyance de Nicolas Sarkozy?

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda...


----------



## pacobabel

muy difícil es eso,
algunas ideas: filigrana, floritura, pirueta...
??
saludos,
p.


----------



## windermere

Hola,

Se me ocurre rimbombancia y rimbombante como una persona ostentosa, llamativa. No sé qué te parece.


----------



## Marcelot

Yo te propondría "ostentación", porque ahí unes su "jactancia" con el hecho de no tener reparo en exhibirse en la opulencia.

Qué útil es tener contexto ...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- este estilo flamígero de ...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcelot

Lo que ocurre Cintia&Martine es que, perdona, pero una persona no puede tener un estilo flamígero...


----------



## dinube

exuberancia, exaltacion


----------



## GURB

Hola
Os señalo que el sustantivo "flamboyance" es barbarismo en francés. Coincido con Windermere: rimbombancia vocablo poco frecuente tiene el mismo sentido.
Se puede decir también, siguiendo la pista de gévy: el aspecto rimbombante, la imagen despampanante.
_Lo molesto en N.S. es la imagen despampanante que tiene_.


----------



## Lur85

*Nueva pregunta*​
He visto que esta palabra puede tener traducciones muy diferentes en linguee y no la he encontrado en los diccionario en línea que manejo:

"Elle plongea dans la forêt, huma les odeurs du matin, une en particulier la saisit et, juste avant de rencontrer leur *flamboyance*, elle se sentit envoûtée par le parfum sucré des mimosas."

¿Alguien podría decirme qué significa aquí "flamboyance"?

Muchas gracias y un abrazo!


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Es *brillo*.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Podría ser el resplandor.


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Aussi on pourrait dire _*"fulgor"*_.

Au revoir !


----------



## GURB

Hola
Si fuera poeta como Juán Ramón usaría* deslumbrancia*, pero no lo soy y no me atrevo a proponer esta bonita palabra considerada barbarismo por los académicos.
*Flamboyance* proviene del adjetivo _flamboyant_ que proviene a su vez de _flamme_.  Se usa en un estilo culto y evoca aquí  los destellos de las mimosas  que flamean bajo el sol y cuya apariencia es muy vistosa. Usaría el  adjetivo *flamante* y diría:
*...su flamante hermosura*
Un saludo


----------



## Lur85

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, el tema es que hace referencia a un "olor" y la mayoría de traducciones que ofrecéis tienen que ver con el sentido de la vista. Se os ocurre alguna palabra que pueda relacionarse con los sentidos en general o con el olfato. ¿Qué os parecería "exuberancia"?

Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No, habla del aspecto físico cuando habla de "flamboyance". Antes de verlas en todo su esplendor, las huele.

Por cierto, tienes que indicar obligatoriamente la fuente bibliográfica del texto que citas. Norma 4. Gracias.


Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola


> el tema es que hace referencia a un "olor"


En ningún caso. Huele el aroma de las mimosas y sólo despues las ve. El olor precede a la visión.
Gévy me ha precedido y estamos del mismo parecer.
Un saludo


----------



## Lur85

Gracias Dévy!
Estoy traduciendo _Le nonne et le brigand de Frédérique Deghelt, Actes Sud, 2011. 
_


----------



## GURB

Hola
Finalmente traduciría por: *...flamante/deslumbrante vistosidad*


> vistosidad    vis·to·si·dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s.f.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacidad de algo para atraer la atención, esp. por la viveza de sus colores, su brillantez o su rica apariencia.
> 
> DUEA


PD. Cabe señalar que _flamboyance _no figura en el Dictionnaire de l'Académie ni, por lo tanto, en el CNRTL. 
Un saludo


----------



## totor

*Nueva pregunta*​


windermere said:


> rimbombancia y rimbombante




Mi texto:
Dans cet immeuble de quatre étages, à la construction massive, de facture classique, sans la *flamboyance* de la Stiftunghaus et bien loin du moderne Jugendstil qui apparaît à cette époque […].

Patrick Avrane, _Maisons. Quand l'inconscient habite les lieux._


----------

